# harva asutus



## Gavril

Päivää,

What does "harva asutus" mean in the following context?



> Keskustan puheenjohtaja Juha Sipilä arvosteli Suomen vertaamista Tanskaan EU:n perjantaisessa budjettikeskustelussa.
> 
> 
> – Alun perin oli tarkoitus kompensoida harvaa asutusta ja maatalouden olosuhteita. Jos vertaamme Suomea Tanskaan, niin siellähän on nämä asiat kunnossa, Sipilä ihmetteli.



My translation of the highlighted phrase:

"Originally, the purpose was to compensate for [sparse settlement?] and economic conditions."

Is this a reference to how certain regions of Finland are sparsely populated?

Kiitos!

JK: En myöskään ymärrä, mihin viitataan lauseella, "Alun perin oli tarkoitus kompensoida ..." -- mitä siis tehtiin tähän tarkoitukseen? Ehkä tämä olisi minulle selkeämpi jos tuntisin asiaa paremmin.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

As I understand it: _Initially / In the very beginning it was our intention to get compensation for thinly populated regions and our agricultural conditions._


----------



## Määränpää

http://www.eduskunta.fi/faktatmp/utatmp/akxtmp/ptk_6_2013_ke_p_1.shtml#pvuoro41



> *Juha Sipilä /kesk* (vastauspuheenvuoro): Arvoisa puhemies! Olen pitkälle samaa mieltä siitä.  Euroopan budjettia pystyttiin pitkästä aikaa leikkaamaan,  ja minusta se on hyvä asia. Mutta se, että Suomea verrataan Tanskaan - minun  mielestä tämä ei anna oikeaa asemaa. Alun  perin oli tarkoitus kompensoida nimenomaan harvaa asutusta ja maatalouden  olosuhteita. Jos me nyt vertaamme Tanskaan itseämme, niin  siellähän nämä asiat ovat kunnossa.  Tanska sai maksupalautuksella palautettua maksunsa meidän  kanssa samaan kategoriaan. Minkä takia Tanska on meidän  vertailumaa? Eikö se ole aivan väärä lähtökohta?  Ja kysymykseni: millä kansallisilla toimenpiteillä maatalouden  ja Itä- ja Pohjois-Suomen menetykset kompensoidaan?



All European Union member states fund the EU. We call it (informally) the EU membership fee.

In  return, the EU gives money to the member states. Some countries (net  recipients) receive more than they pay, some countries (net contributors)  receive less. Finland and Denmark are both net contributors.

Sparsely populated areas and farmers in areas with bad conditions for agriculture are supposed to get more support. Some of these areas are in Finland. In Denmark there are no such areas. (_"[Tanskassa] nämä asiat ovat kunnossa."_)

In  the most recent negotiations for the EU budget, Denmark got a membership fee discount (_maksupalautus_). The discount means that Denmark's net contribution (fee minus support) will be at the same level as Finland's. (_"Tanska sai maksupalautuksella palautettua maksunsa meidän  kanssa samaan kategoriaan."_) The Finnish government apparently (I can't find a citation) said in these negotiations, on a Friday (_"EU:n perjantaisessa budjettikeskustelussa"_), that Finland's net contribution won't be too big if it's similar to Denmark's.

Sipilä, representing the Finnish opposition,  says that Finland's net contribution can't be compared to Denmark's. Finland's net contribution should be smaller than Denmark's, because the support Finland gets was originally supposed to include *compensation* for the fact that some areas in Finland are more sparsely populated and have worse climate than Denmark. (_"Alun  perin oli tarkoitus kompensoida nimenomaan harvaa asutusta ja maatalouden  olosuhteita."_)


----------



## Gavril

Ah, I forgot that _maatalous = _"farming, agriculture", not "national economy" (_maan_ _talous_).

Kiitos GOM ja Määränpää!


----------

